# It’s a very sad day!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have found out that both the Front street and the Richmond street Rehearsal factories have been closed permanently. I honestly sat here and almost cried. I was talking to one of the managers I know. He said that they lost so much money during lockdown that the owner was forced to make them into condos.

I know that musicians are in need of a place to practice and play they’re scrambling to find a place.


I will miss the studios terribly. It’s where I started in a band and was given a chance by Cheezy. So many memories and so much fun.

I am currently looking for another place to play. I can’t give up. This means too much to me!
So sad!
What’s funny is we just landed our first gig at a Karaoke party. We haven’t even practiced together once. I am sure we could wing it as the other players are quite experienced.

There is a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow if you keep trying.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Wow, that's a drag. A buddy knows the owner. I'll have to ask about it.

We go to the Mississauga location, and it's still open. However a pro musician who rented a room for almost a decade had to give it up because he couldn't pay the rent because students couldn't come... and couldn't get a break on it. Makes me mad that the big banks (who make millions upon millions in profits) couldn't find a way to give businesses a break during the pandemic.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My condolences.

Won't affect me, but I am sorry you and others will have to take this hit. The lockdowns cost me roughly 30% of my lesson income, plus delayed my plans to ease into semi-retirement. I'm not sure how I'm surviving even now except that Mrs. Mooh is a master bookkeeper. From what I hear, I'm one of the lucky ones, some music industry friends are much worse off.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> I have found out that both the Front street and the Richmond street Rehearsal factories have been closed permanently. I honestly sat here and almost cried. I was talking to one of the managers I know. He said that they lost so much money during lockdown that the owner was forced to make them into condos.
> 
> I know that musicians are in need of a place to practice and play they’re scrambling to find a place.
> 
> ...


F'n Covid.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lola said:


> I have found out that both the Front street and the Richmond street Rehearsal factories have been closed permanently. I honestly sat here and almost cried. I was talking to one of the managers I know. He said that they lost so much money during lockdown that the owner was forced to make them into condos.
> 
> I know that musicians are in need of a place to practice and play they’re scrambling to find a place.
> 
> ...


That does suck. There’s got to be other options like renting rehearsal space from a theatre or church.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> That does suck. There’s got to be other options like renting rehearsal space from a theatre or church.


There's a few other studios around in toronto; I bailed on jam that was set for tomorrow when I found out there was gonna be a flute player there. Difficult to wear a mask and play flute so I didn't want to be near some super-spreader blowin locomotive breath all over the place.

Looks like all of the RFs are listed for sale although Richmond might not be yet; Richmond is condo territory so gonna be gone anyway regardless of the lucky 19.

None of this all gonna get back to normal anytime soon for a generation or two so sell off some gear and buy recording equipment - that's what I did .. lol


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wardo said:


> There's a few other studios around in toronto; I bailed on jam that was set for tomorrow when I found out there was gonna be a flute player there. Difficult to wear a mask and play flute so I didn't want to be near some super-spreader blowin locomotive breath all over the place.
> 
> Looks like all of the RFs are listed for sale although Richmond might not be yet; Richmond is condo territory so gonna be gone anyway regardless of the lucky 19.
> 
> None of this all gonna get back to normal anytime soon for a generation or two so sell off some gear and buy recording equipment - that's what I did .. lol


Not the same as playing with people though.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Not the same as playing with people though.


True, and it’s also a lot more work.. lol.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

That is a sad day. I’ve never used a jam space…. thankfully I have been in bands where someone could accommodate us.

Those are not like restaurants where if one closes another will pop up. They are they type that go and never come back. Real estate is too valuable for someone to keep it around to please a bunch of broke musicians!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this @Lola. Before I bought my present house over 15 years ago now, one of the things that I had wanted was space for a rehearsal studio in the basement. This was because of this issue of finding a place to rehearse. It makes it really much easier for everyone. Through the years I have managed to 'collect' the things needed by a band to rehearse. So there is now a drum kit, keyboard/piano, keyboard, bass and guitar amplifiers. And it is also set up to record the band everytime we rehearse. That is also outside of not having to pay the studio. I have had a 4 piece rock cover band, a 7 piece original jazz/R&B band, a 5 piece blues/r&b original band, another 5 piece blues/r&b cover band and presently another 5 piece original band in that space. I don't think I would've ever had all these bands if I didn't have the space I have.

This is probably not helping you LOL but I just want to point out that it makes it a lot easier for a band to have their own space. i know that's not feasible for everyone, but if you are buying a house and have thought about having bands, you should really consider having a studio as part of it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chito said:


> Sorry to hear about this @Lola. Before I bought my present house over 15 years ago now, one of the things that I had wanted was space for a rehearsal studio in the basement. This was because of this issue of finding a place to rehearse. It makes it really much easier for everyone. Through the years I have managed to 'collect' the things needed by a band to rehearse. So there is now a drum kit, keyboard/piano, keyboard, bass and guitar amplifiers. And it is also set up to record the band everytime we rehearse. That is also outside of not having to pay the studio. I have had a 4 piece rock cover band, a 7 piece original jazz/R&B band, a 5 piece blues/r&b original band, another 5 piece blues/r&b cover band and presently another 5 piece original band in that space. I don't think I would've ever had all these bands if I didn't have the space I have.
> 
> This is probably not helping you LOL but I just want to point out that it makes it a lot easier for a band to have their own space. i know that's not feasible for everyone, but if you are buying a house and have thought about having bands, you should really consider having a studio as part of it.


We were actually planning to build a loft over the garage before COVID. OR I can wait until my son and DIL move out next summer. I would have a really nice family room to turn into a studio.

I think that most like it will be the downstairs family room. We just built an addition on to the back of the master bedroom. Everything was 3x’s as expensive as it was three years ago.

I think I will have fun learning how to use new power tools and equipment. The walls need to be insulated and I want to build a drum riser with lights in sync to the music.

I realize building my own studio is a lofty pursuit but I will persevere. CAN’T let the dream die. It will be a great experience especially if I get the majority of it done myself. I will never have to depend on anyone ever again. I have all the tools I need, a handy husband and a laser level. What more do I need?

My husband can go to the cottage on practice nights! IF IT’S TOO LOUD, you know the saying.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Quick search and I'm surrounded by studios in the west end. Lynx Studios and The Groove Room for a start and they have free parking plus very close to where I live. Also nicer spaces than the rehearsal factories and price is the same or less plus they have reduced rates for solo players. Last time I was at the Front Street RH Factory it cost $20.00 to park plus the aggro of driving in toronto where roads are reduced in capacity or just completely closed on weekends to discourage people from driving into the city. I don't see the rehearsal factories as a loss.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wardo said:


> Quick search and I'm surrounded by studios in the west end. Lynx Studios and The Groove Room for a start and they have free parking plus very close to where I live. Also nicer spaces than the rehearsal factories and price is the same or less plus they have reduced rates for solo players. Last time I was at the Front Street RH Factory it cost $20.00 to park plus the aggro of driving in toronto where roads are reduced in capacity or just completely closed on weekends to discourage people from driving into the city. I don't see the rehearsal factories as a loss.


Thx very much for the heads up on those studios. I have checked out Lynx studios but not the Groove room. I am doing some research as I type.


----------

